# My latest work in progress (drawing)



## MorningDusk (Jul 20, 2007)

This is a drawing of a horse I am doing (one of my favorite subjects to draw) obviously it has alot of work to be done to it, but let me know what ya'll think of it and how the progress is going.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Jul 20, 2007)

Already well past what I could accomplish!


----------



## shorty6049 (Jul 21, 2007)

yeah, same here... it seems a little fat to me though.. but i dunno, i'm sure it'll look good when its done


----------



## MorningDusk (Jul 24, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> yeah, same here... it seems a little fat to me though.. but i dunno, i'm sure it'll look good when its done


 
Yes, it does look a bit flat, I just think I haven't done zip with the middle of the face yet so hopefully when I put detail into that hopefully it will "pop" :mrgreen:


----------

